# Newbie here



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am thinking about a Toro 1128 OXE as my next Snowblower, My dealer has 1 from last year new in box. My old 8/26 Craftsman is 18 years old runs good. Should I just pull the trigger and get the Toro or wait till the Craftsman dies?? My dealer is switching over to Husky this year. I am thinking Toro is a better built one.

Thanks for the help Hanky


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Hanky said:


> I am thinking about a Toro 1128 OXE as my next Snowblower, My dealer has 1 from last year new in box. My old 8/26 Craftsman is 18 years old runs good. Should I just pull the trigger and get the Toro or wait till the Craftsman dies?? My dealer is switching over to Husky this year. I am thinking Toro is a better built one.
> 
> Thanks for the help Hanky


 get the TORO you never know when that one will pass on to the great beyond.. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> get the TORO you never know when that one will pass on to the great beyond.. ALOHA to the forms.


That is only partially true. It depends on a lot of things. If the engine is knocking obviously it only has so long to live, but if it is in decent condition and has been taken care of it can last for a long time. Just because it is old doesn't mean it will die soon. My 826 Toro is 36 years old and it keeps on truckin'.

OP:

I would go over your current machine and see how much it needs to keep it reliable versus how much you could get for it if you sold it. It also depends on how good of a deal they will give you on last year's model.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I am thinking about a Toro 1128 OXE as my next Snowblower, My dealer has 1 from last year new in box. My old 8/26 Craftsman is 18 years old runs good. Should I just pull the trigger and get the Toro or wait till the Craftsman dies?? My dealer is switching over to Husky this year. I am thinking Toro is a better built one.
> 
> Thanks for the help Hanky


Everything I say from this point is completely Biased. 

I JUST bought the 1128 myself. The sprung scraper bar cleaned the snow right down to the tarmac and did as good if not a better job at removing stubborn snow than my previous single stage.

IMHO the scraper bar thing is absolutely worth it. It's much smoother with it as the unit isn't getting jammed up on cracks or expansion joints.

Do it! It's a fabulous machine and will last longer than you will likely want it too 😆

Those are my 2cents. I absolutely love mine. Power to spare!


----------

